# Creamsoap



## Sanguine (Nov 13, 2012)

Hii,
I've been trying to research some more on creamsoap.
I have the creamsoap book and been roaming through the yahoo creamsoap group.
Everywhere there are recipes but I can't find anything on how you create your own recipe, how to find out the amount of stearic acid and glycerin. I made a recipe from the yahoo group in april, I didn't really like the outcome.
The main reason I want to create my own recipe is: most info comes from US books, forum, blogs, groups,....
and they all use ounces (why cant they just accept the metric system?! :shock:  it is so much more precise!   )
Also, if i dont have one of the oils i want to know how i can convert it. On the creamsoap group there is a calculator but it doesnt work on an ipad. I hope I'm not asking something thats been asked 20 times before. When I go to "search" and type "cream soap", I get every topic with "soap" in it, and there are a lot of those on this forum   
Can someone please give me some advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm just learning cream soap. I've only made 3 batches - one recipe from the Yahoo group, one from Soaping101 and the third was my recipe. They've only been rotting a couple of months so I can't tell you too much about them. Although, my sister and I did try them when I stirred them a little while ago and we were both pleased with the lather. My sister said she really liked them and that's a huge compliment because she's very particular about soap. 

I'll look through my notes and see what info I have that you'll find helpful.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 13, 2012)

I make Cream Soaps and if you have SM3 (SoapMaker 3 program) it has a spot there to help you with your lye measurements.

When I'm creating a cream soap I like to have my SF at 8%....  I've' used some of their recipes and I wasn't that thrilled with them either.  What oils do you have on hand?  I can help you design a recipe if you like....


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 14, 2012)

I dont have the soapmaker3 software  :roll: , might check it out though.
The oils I have on hand, euhm, let me think.
Safflower oil, high oleic, Almond oil
Hazelnut oil, Apricot kernel oil, Rice bran oil, Olive oil, Grapeseed oil, Sunflower oil, Palm oil, Beef tallow, Coconut oil, Shea butter, Cocoa butter, Olive butter, Mango butter, Avocado butter, Stearic acid, glycerin. I think I'm still missing some. I don't have boric acid, cant seem to find it in europe (i'm mad at europe. The US sells all these awesome products, why cant it be the same here?!)
I believe that mostly the oils that are high in stearic acid come in consideration?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 14, 2012)

High stearic comes into play when you are wanting to make a shaving soap.

Try this recipe and I will explain it as we go:

Stage One

  *  Stearic Acid - 238 gr (52% of oils)
  *  Sweet Almond Oil - 72 gr (15.7% of oils)
  *  Coconut Oil - 88 gr (19.2% of oils)
  *  Shea Butter - 60 gr ( 13.1% of oils)
  *  Glycerin - 142 gr (9.4% of total recipe)

I put all of this in together to melt rather than melting the oils in the crock pot and the stearic/glycerin separately.

Stage Two

  *  Water - 85 gr (5.6% of total recipe)
  *  Kaolin Clay - 6 grams (0.4% of total recipe.  Any clay will work for this and French Pink Clay is really nice plus adds such a pretty colour)

I really like clays here because they add such a wonderful feel to the soap.  You can of course increase the amount to your preference.  I like to add the clay to water before adding to soap as it blends in better. 

Super Cream Stage   

  *  Stearic Acid - 14 gr (0.9% of total recipe)
  *  Glycerin - 20 gr (1.3% of total recipe)

What I am looking at in this is something that is fairly well balanced giving you nice bubbles as well as a thick lather while remaining conditioning.  The stearic acid is giving you the thicker lather as well but it is somewhat drying which is why I use an 8% SF.  For my lyes I am using a 2:5 Sodiumotassium hydroxides and rather than giving you that the actual lye amounts I would prefer you use a lye calculator so you can be sure your have the right numbers since it is never a good idea to depend on someone's else's numbers on that.  I am also going to recommend a 10.6% lye concentration (30% water discount).

After the cook you are going to do your Super Cream.  For this you are going to need to melt the stearic into your glycerin.  Keep a super close eye on this as it does melt quickly.  Then add it into your soap and make sure it is well blended, this might mean you have to chunk it.

I hope that helps


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope it's ok to ask this and that I'm not busting in on your post but What are "cream soaps" and how is it different, is it cp or hp ?????  Thanks


----------



## Lindy (Nov 14, 2012)

They are a totally different beast.  You are using both Sodium & Potassium Hydroxide and you end up with a creamy soap that is much like a thick pudding.  These are great for using as a facial soap, shaving soap, for sugar scrubs and just a bunch more.  The drawback is that you need to let it cure for at least 3 months.  The longer after that you let it cure the better it becomes.  I have some that is over 2 years old and it is amazing....


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 14, 2012)

WOW!  That's crazy!!  How can you wait 2 years :?:  :?:  :?:   It does sound nice but 2 years I couldn't do it!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 14, 2012)

I put it away and forgot about it.  I just found it again....


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2012)

Forgot about a batch? Hmm...I don't think anyone else has _ever _done that!  :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Nov 14, 2012)

ROFLMAO!  I had put it away, it was while I was developing my cream shaving soap and it was one of the variations.  The changes and the growth of the recipes, wow.  2 years of development before I got it right and now I stick to 3 recipes which includes one hard shaving soap and 2 cream.  I guess I should fess up that I have quite a bit that is that old.  So pretty and pearly :?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 14, 2012)

{_Picture me pumping my fist in the air while chanting_} 
TU-TOR-I-AL! TU-TOR-I-AL!
I'm hoping after Christmas to try a cream soap recipe...and I could sure use a helpful tutorial...
{hintLINDYhint}  :shifty:


----------



## Lindy (Nov 14, 2012)

ROFLMAO!  Let me work on it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for your help! Sorry for the late responds, not feeling to well.
How did you determine your supercream?
I would like to attempt to create a recipe to with whatever info i can find. 
I've always had the idea that if you can create a recipe that works, you understand most of it.
My first soap recipe was also my own   
Let's start digging!
Creating a tutorial would be a good idea as it is very hard to find good info on creamsoap. You can use the yahoo group but I find that a bit of a maze


----------



## Lindy (Nov 15, 2012)

I am a member of the group but I really don't enjoy it that much.  As for the supercream for me it was a matter of experimenting and seeing what I liked.  I find that this supercream works well enough, but really part of creating something that is truly your own is to experiment.  Often this is intuitive science and that is the way I approach it.

If you want a really good book for understanding the science of soap making is Scientific Soapmaking by Kevin Dunn.

I will get a tutorial done up soon...


----------

